# New habanos!!!



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Ok guys, here's the 2010 list of new production habanos! Read at your own (and your bank account's) risk!!!

these ship in march or april

Cohiba Behike - BHK 56 56 x 6 ½” (166mm) in boxes of 10.
Cohiba Behike - BHK 54 54 x 5 5/8” (144mm) in boxes of 10.
Cohiba Behike - BHK 52 52 x 4 ¾” (119mm) in boxes of 10.

these ship in may

Romeo y Julieta - Wide Churchill 55 x 5 ¼” (133mm) in boxes of 10 & 25.
Romeo y Julieta – Julieta 33 x 5 ¼” (120mm) in boxes of 25. 

2010 LIMITED EDITIONS

The three Limited Editions for this year are due to arrive in the summer. Once again all the tobaccos for these releases have been specially aged in bales for a minimum of two years and the wrappers are selected for their darker colour.

Montecristo - Grand Edmundo 52 x 5 7/8” (150mm) in boxes of 10.
Vitola de galera: Cañonazo i.e. is the same size as the Cohiba Siglo VI.


Partagas - Serie D Especial 50 x 5 ½“ (141mm) in boxes of 10.
Vitola de galera: Gordito like the Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial.


Trinidad - Short Robusto T 50 x 4” (102mm) in boxes of 12.
Vitola de galera: Short Del Valle Identical dimensions to the Short Robusto, but with Trinidad’s signature “pig tail”.

CASA DEL HABANO EXCLUSIVES
Also expected in the summer are two new lines that will be sold only at Casas del Habano shops, which is good news for Teddington.


La Gloria Cubana – Inmensos 54 x 6 ½” (164mm) in boxes of 10.
Vitola de galera - Sublimes


Ramon Allones - Allones Superiores 46 x 5 5/8” (146mm) in boxes of 10.
Vitola de galera - Corona Gorda


TRAVEL RETAIL EXCLUSIVE
The last new size is due in the autumn and will be sold exclusively in travel retail or duty free.


Hoyo de Monterrey - Double Epicure 50 x 6 1/8” (155mm) in boxes of 15.
Vitola de galera - ‘Dobles’


HAPPY HUNTING GUYS!!!!!!!!!! :rapture:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I am currently severing my arms and legs as a downpayment on the Behikes. I saw Valerio's special humidor with 100 of these beauties in the LCdH in Grand Cayman. I think you could get this mother of pearl inlayed beauty for only $40,000. Since these will be regular production, I'm sure the cost will be less than that $400 per stick, but I bet they won't be cheap.

Time to start saving our pennies...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I am currently severing my arms and legs as a downpayment on the Behikes. I saw Valerio's special humidor with 100 of these beauties in the LCdH in Grand Cayman. I think you could get this mother of pearl inlayed beauty for only $40,000. Since these will be regular production, I'm sure the cost will be less than that $400 per stick, but I bet they won't be cheap.
> 
> Time to start saving our pennies...


I'm guessing $4-500/ box (10/box of course :faint


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Im actually very excited about the Allones Superiores... and maybe the monte.... others however like the Partagas EL??? whats even the point of that size as opposed to the regular serie D? a half inch longer?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Based on this list (thanks for the info, Ben), it looks as though Habanos is pandering to the fat ring gauge fad. They can keep'um. :nono:


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Based on this list (thanks for the info, Ben), it looks as though Habanos is pandering to the fat ring gauge fad. They can keep'um. :nono:


Nice take on it. When I started collecting non-CC's, my personal flawed thinking was 'bigger is better' and the 'stronger the better' for me. Now that I have been making my way through the non-CC world and the CC world, I find myself enjoying the smaller rings and smaller sticks so much more than 6/7 inch/54 + rings - especially in the CC world.

I still like strength in a stick, but I now prefer the smaller size flavorful power houses - even more so in this cold weather!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ben
Thanks for the list
Can't wait for the RA Superiores
That is quickly becoming my favorite RG....


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am looking forward to getting my hands on some behikes!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy and thanks for sharing this information.

Ooooohhhhh I need to get me some of the Behikes. The Montecristo sounds good as well.

Best regards, tony


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

What's the guesstimate on the RA's?!?!?!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Meh 

I don't want the new cubans I want the old ones back. Please keep your fat fad cigars bring back the lunch club the slenderella etc.

The behikes are rumoured to be priced between the siglo series and the grand reserve


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

That Ramon Allones corona gorda is the only one I'll even consider, and honestly, the only one anyone should consider. You don't take away nearly every corona and lonsdale and feed us a 55-ring fat M-Fer, and demolish basically the whole La Gloria Cubana marque and give us a log in return. This is insulting - I'm glad they at least heard the cries for a Ramon Allones corona gorda, and here's to hoping that's a sign that they'll continue to release offerings favorable to non-trend-following smokers.

I'll tell you what they can do with their Behike...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Too bad it's a LCdH release only!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> That Ramon Allones corona gorda is the only one I'll even consider, and honestly, the only one anyone should consider. You don't take away nearly every corona and lonsdale and feed us a 55-ring fat M-Fer, and demolish basically the whole La Gloria Cubana marque and give us a log in return. This is insulting - I'm glad they at least heard the cries for a Ramon Allones corona gorda, and here's to hoping that's a sign that they'll continue to release offerings favorable to non-trend-following smokers.
> 
> I'll tell you what they can do with their Behike...


Send them my way? Seriously, I like the big RGs, but they need a lot of time to age and real commitment to smoke. I will be south of Cancun this March and will visit the LCdH and see if they have any in stock yet. I will report back if they do.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> I'm guessing $4-500/ box (10/box of course :faint


Ben, thanks for the list can't wait too see my bank account goes down too zero.:attention:


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Send them my way? Seriously, I like the big RGs, but they need a lot of time to age and real commitment to smoke. I will be south of Cancun this March and will visit the LCdH and see if they have any in stock yet. I will report back if they do.


I'm not bashing anyone's ring gauge preference, I'm bashing the program of completely eliminating nearly every panatela, corona, lonsdale and other types of long thin cigars from the catalog and releasing fat n' short cigars or oversized cigars in general, following the non-Cuban manufacturers to a T. Every year for most of the last decade they've deleted historical cigars from the catalog and released overpriced and oversized special editions in return. For example, they discontinued the Ramon Allones 8-9-8, Corona and Petite Corona and in subsequent years put out various huge regional editions (excepting the Estupendo, which was a Churchill). Same with Bolivar. Discontinue the Corona, Inmensas and Lonsdales and release several fat boys, including a good spread of extremely obese and extremely short sasquatch thumbs (a cab of Short Bolivar is side-splittingly funny to look inside of).

I wouldn't care about the existence of the huge cigars and the limited edition cigars for the people with money who love hype, but the problem is it comes at the expense of very old [and much better] regular production cigars. It's just trendy to put out fatties and say they're limited and put a giant price on them; they know that the larger the ring, the more tasteless volado they can pack into them and save resources while making twice the buck by putting a second label on them. It's just economics, but it's the effect of it that I have a problem with.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I am working on a master collection of all RE's and EL's released from every year. I am making good progress but every year they release more and more singles and its bicoming difficult. I could see maybe 10 per year but now they are relkeasing 2-3 per country in some instances, its a little much even if your not partaking in my venture!!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Based on this list (thanks for the info, Ben), it looks as though Habanos is pandering to the fat ring gauge fad. They can keep'um. :nono:


I agree...not a fan of the 50+ rings. Once of the many great things about Habanos is that you can find lots of great thin-ring sticks!



> they know that the larger the ring, the more tasteless volado they can pack into them and save resources while making twice the buck by putting a second label on them. It's just economics, but it's the effect of it that I have a problem with.


Ugh, so true. All you can get at most U.S. B&Ms are new releases in 50+ ring gauge, chock full of tasteless filler that burns like stale air. All of the big, fat new NC releases I've tried in the past year don't hold a candle to a delicious CC petit corona! I just don't get the massive-cigar hype. They definitely have their place in the pantheon, but it's gotta be all about image. I think targeting the 2/3-cigar-a-month guys is a big part of it. They want to make their cigar experiences something memorable, and the effect of a huge cannon of a cigar I think adds to that.

I like to fire up a massive cigar when the time is right, too. Nothing like a nice summer evening with a 90-minute smoke. But a traditional churchill or double corona will do just fine! I want to relax, not have my jaw hurt from gnawing on a 56-ring gauge log the whole time!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

here's some more info on the new cohiba's from CA... "40% more expensive than regular Cohibas" That's rough... Cigar Aficionado | Web Features | Cuba's Latest Smokes: More Cohiba Behikes


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

ouch....


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

56 ring!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I tend to agree with the " fatter is not better" theory. About the biggest RG I deal with is 48 and that is big enough. I have been reading a lot about these cigars mentioned and that is the key word,,,Reading. Buying any of these and sneaking them past the wife let alone Customs would be something that would make my sphincter cry Uncle,,,and let's not forget the cost. I will have to check my HELOC and see if I can somehow manage to buy these and make em a tax deduction. If anyone from the IRS or customs is reading this I am literally blowing smoke out of my own ass.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I will have to check my HELOC and see if I can somehow manage to buy these and make em a tax deduction. .


Borrowing against your home to finance your cigar habit is taking the slope to another level. It's beautiful. Bravo my friend, bravo. You make me proud.:clap2:

P.S. I know someone who has successfully written cigars off.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

As a previous commenter pointed out, once you get past the 40s in RG, all they're really doing is stuffing more filler in there. Sure, the wrapper will be a larger leaf, but the ratio of prime wrapper leaf to less-appealing filler gets worse the further up you go.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> Borrowing against your home to finance your cigar habit is taking the slope to another level. It's beautiful. Bravo my friend, bravo. You make me proud.:clap2:
> 
> P.S. I know someone who has successfully written cigars off.


Shhhh,,,don't tell anyone but I did that on 2008 taxes to the tune of $,,,uh oh, nevermind. :whip:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, get yourself a "business," deduct the cigars and their maintenance as an "ordinary and necessary" expense. I can see it now...cigars help the daily course of business, they are essential to smoothing over deals and meetings with clients. Can't be that different from other expenses people deduct for items they use to further their business. I salute you, gents!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Well, get yourself a "business," deduct the cigars and their maintenance as an "ordinary and necessary" expense. I can see it now...cigars help the daily course of business, they are essential to smoothing over deals and meetings with clients. Can't be that different from other expenses people deduct for items they use to further their business. I salute you, gents!


I'm retired but this does give me an idea. How about when I travel to San Diego and check out my rental and while I am checking the property and stuff like that I smoke my cigar ( while checking out said items ) and using the cigar as a pointer where I check the water heater looking for wear and rust? sounds like an expense to me and so is the 6 pak of Guiness that I brought to bring the whole experience to an end. :banana:


----------

